# Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juli 2011)

*Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs


----------



## Grav3 (11. Juli 2011)

*Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

MiByte gegen GiByte... dann passts


----------



## kmf (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Wahrscheinlich wurden die SSDs nur auf neueren Platinen getestet. Wo es doch eigentlich Sinn machen würde, den alten Kisten noch mal etwas mehr an Performance einzuhauchen. 

Jedenfalls bin ich mit einer SSD auf meinem ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME mit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nforce 790i Ultra Chipsatz total auf die Schnauze gefallen. Kein TRIM und kein AHCI. Nix mit Datenturbo.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Mich würd auchma interessieren wie sich ne SSD bei langsameren Rechnern oder Netbooks auswirkt.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*



kmf schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt. Wahrscheinlich wurden die SSDs nur auf neueren Platinen getestet. Wo es doch eigentlich Sinn machen würde, den alten Kisten noch mal etwas mehr an Performance einzuhauchen.
> 
> Jedenfalls bin ich mit einer SSD auf meinem ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME mit
> 
> ...


 
Abwarten vorm meckern .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

O-Ton Daniel Möllendorf, der das Premium betreut: "[FONT=&quot]Wir haben auch mit alten Boards und Note-/Netbooks getestet.[/FONT]"


----------



## JimJuggy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Hört sich doch gut an. 
Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was dabei heruaskommt.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Warum vorbestellen?, ich hab doch ein Abo


----------



## siru (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

hallo,

sind auch PCI-E SSD`s im Test und Vergleich dabei?

gruß


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*



siru schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> sind auch PCI-E SSD`s im Test und Vergleich dabei?
> 
> gruß


 

Ich werfe mal schnell einen Blick in die olle Glaskugel - könnte sein.


----------



## jobo (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Das Thema gefällt mir sehr gut, da ich mir bald einen SSD zulegen werde. Die Infos über dei Ausgabe sagen mir vollkommen zu. 
Ich habe sie mal vorbestellt und hoffe dass sie schneller als sonst geliefert wird.
Hab mir auch noch das Tuningsonderheft mitbestellt.


----------



## Daniel_M (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*



siru schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> sind auch PCI-E SSD`s im Test und Vergleich dabei?
> 
> gruß




Wie xTc schon andeutet: Ja


----------



## kmf (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> O-Ton Daniel Möllendorf, der das Premium betreut: "[FONT=&quot]Wir haben auch mit alten Boards und Note-/Netbooks getestet.[/FONT]"


Auch Nforce-Boards, wie beispielsweise solche mit 780i oder 790i Chipsatz, welche ja relativ stark verbreitet waren? Und gerade die bieten kein AHCI.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Also von einem nForce-Board weiß ich. Ist allerdings Bestandteil eines älteren Testsystems und somit kein nf7 .


----------



## Takeda (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

gut wunderbar, da freu ich mich, wollt hier schon fragen, weil ich mir eine SSD für mein OS zulegen wollte. (auch noch ein LGA 775 mit P45, also mit erwartung eines leistungsschubs ) dann lass ich mich mal kräftig von der nächsten PCGH beraten, freu mich schon


----------



## snake22 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Ist ja schön, wenn man die Ausgabe als Abonnent günstiger bekommt im Vergleich zu einem Nicht-Abonnent, aber dann hat man die Ausgabe ja doppelt? Einmal Premium und einmal Nicht-Premium?

Würde mir ein individuelleres Abo wünschen, wos doch schon den netten Computec-Shop gibt, dass man von einem Grundabo auf- oder abrüsten kann jeweils für die nächste Ausgabe (ja, ich weiß, sicher zu umständlich und wahrscheinlich würden das nicht mal so viele benutzen).

Jedenfalls sind die Extra-Artikel in der Premium-Version zu selten welche, die mich wirklich betreffen/interessieren um dauerhaft mehr zahlen zu wollen für so ein Abo.


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Leider muss ich die Abkürzung für Solid State Drive immer noch so schreiben : $$D


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Leider muss ich die Abkürzung für Solid State Drive immer noch so schreiben : $$D


 
Dann solltest du mal mit einer arbeiten. Ich will nie wieder so eine lächerliche HDD mit 7200rpm haben.


----------



## snake22 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

*sign*

Was auch immer Benchmarks usw. sagen, für mich zählt: Mit der SSD lädt alles SUBJEKTIV um ein Vielfaches schneller, egal wie viel schneller es gemessen ist. Es ist einfach ein ganz anderes Arbeitsgefühl.

BRAUCHEN tut man eine SSD nicht, auch oder gerade nicht bei Spielen, nur um die Ladezeit zu verkürzen (je nach Spiel verschieden stark), aber dazu braucht man erst mal eine SSD in einer Größe, wo auch genügend Spiele draufpassen oder man hat eben nicht so viele Spiele gleichzeitig installiert.


----------



## BikeRider (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
Bei mir wirds aber wieder die DVD-Ausgabe werden.


----------



## watercooled (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Also die Ausgabe ist echt interessant


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Hast Du die schon ?   SKANDAL! 
Ich muss wohl noch bis Montag warten....grml.


----------



## Lorin (22. August 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

So hab die Premium jetzt auch. Das SSD Special war recht hilfreich, insbesondere die Bootable-DVD. Weiter so!


----------



## Patze (5. September 2011)

*AW: Alles über SSDs: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 09/2011 enthält 32 zusätzliche Seiten zu SSDs*

Ooh, muss ich heute noch schnell kaufen...
*Soo, gekauft!* Mal schauen welcher Artikel mich überraschen wird.


----------

